# commercial model portrait



## mgstudio99 (Nov 8, 2009)

More on my website


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 9, 2009)

I like it...
Composition, lighting, model choice...


----------



## mgstudio99 (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you for your comment. would you mind to share some of your portraits to me?


----------



## snapla (Jan 9, 2010)

looks very nice. this got me rethink why and when to or not to crop those little body parts away such as the ankle


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

First model looks good, but 2nd model's bikini is distracting and not in a good way.


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 10, 2010)

i agree with  ocular. first model looks good, but the second models bikini is not doing anything good to the picture. it's wrong color for me. a more natural color would be lovley.
nothing wrong with the picture otherwise. lovley setup and light.


----------

